# anyone know where to find Rainbow eucalyptus?



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

Would love to try turning a piece.... anyone know where to find it? Besides going to Hawaii? We saw some back in 2007 on a trip to Maui, but have never seen anything made from it.


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

No, but I got some beautiful rainbow poplar from Got Wood. If you use the one time code "turning", they will give you a 10% discount. They may have some rainbow euc too. Check them out.


----------



## Ken E. (Nov 8, 2012)

Due to the beauty of that tree (its the ones in my profile picture)it's difficult to find any- even though I live in Hawaii. I'll keep my eye out and if I can find any, I could possibly send you a flat rate box of some pieces if you're interested.

S.D.G.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I was under the impression that the rainbow colors are only on the bark. Does the wood look like that too?


----------



## Ken E. (Nov 8, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I was under the impression that the rainbow colors are only on the bark. Does the wood look like that too?


That's correct, the wood doesn't have the same look. I've actually never seen any planed boards to tell you what you can expect to see in the wood. I've only seen fallen branches and such.

S.D.G.


----------



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

This is the only place I've seen something made from it..... I would probably do something like a vase...something tall - leaving some of the bark on the sides. Wouldn't want anything wider than 4 or 5 inch x maybe 8 inch long, end grain turning.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/29521780/wobbly-weed-pot-handcrafted-rainbow


----------



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

ken4prez said:


> Due to the beauty of that tree (its the ones in my profile picture)it's difficult to find any- even though I live in Hawaii. I'll keep my eye out and if I can find any, I could possibly send you a flat rate box of some pieces if you're interested.
> 
> S.D.G.



If you run across something like I posted about a minute ago... let me know. I may be interested.


----------

